# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Female Fitness pics

## Nate_Dog

Just a few pics I found @ Musclemag

----------


## Nate_Dog

and another

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *and another*


HOTTTTTT

----------


## Nate_Dog

HOTTTTTT [/B][/QUOTE]

----------


## Nate_Dog

and another

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *and another*

----------


## Nate_Dog

DAMN!!!

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *DAMN!!!*

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_

----------


## Nate_Dog

and another

----------


## Kid Shred

OMG , I love that Last one, Please someone tell me who she is???
That Is my perfect dream right there , it's so torturous to even look at her.AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is the Fifth element! The Supreme Being.

----------


## ironmike7000

My favorite is the one washing the Chevy....she is HOT!

----------


## Trianon

time to do forearm workout :Smilie:

----------


## sp9

#4 kelly looks awesome.

----------


## HARDCORE

I like this thread :Smilie: .

----------


## $uperman

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *My favorite is the one washing the Chevy....she is HOT!*


hell yeah.. thats my pic too. she is soooo hot , id definitly share my pillow with her

----------


## Canes4Ever

You guys want me to start posting my girls again? I have some I never did put up......

----------


## manijak

sweet jesus.............

----------


## hartyman

asddsa

----------


## Sicilian30

Man dammit, knowing damn well my test levels are up already, and come and see this forum, you right time for that forearm workout. 
By the way last one is the best, she is built like a brick shit house.. Daumm the things I can do with that.. hmmm hmmm..

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Sicilian30_ 
> *Man dammit, knowing damn well my test levels are up already, and come and see this forum, you right time for that forearm workout. 
> By the way last one is the best, she is built like a brick shit house.. Daumm the things I can do with that.. hmmm hmmm..*


Okay boys I will post some new pix later tonight. Get ready to whack it a few times tonight.

----------


## Nate_Dog

I love BUD... not really a fitness pic but what the heck.

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *I love BUD... not really a fitness pic but what the heck.*


 :No No:  nudity

----------


## Nate_Dog

Whoops... and more

 :No No:  nudity

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *Whoops... and more*

----------


## Nate_Dog

and more....

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *and more....*

----------


## Nate_Dog

lol..... just thought I would add the in for a laugh...

If you want more pics... I was looking at topless girls doing barbell curls... thought it may offend the ladies of AR. Also I didn't save them. But I can get them.... there was also pics of HUGE GIRLS.... Fem BB's..... just tell me if you want them and I will hunt them down for the thread.

Take it easy on the penis curls....lol

Nate

----------


## Canes4Ever

hottie

----------


## Canes4Ever

another hottie

----------


## Canes4Ever

how anout 4 hotties in one pic?

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about a nice butt shot?

----------


## Canes4Ever

How about a female BBer (for you Pete & BigKev)

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about this?

----------


## Canes4Ever

and one more for tonight....

----------


## Nate_Dog

MY PHOTOS ARE BETTER !!! NAaaaNAaa NAAaaa NAaa NAaaaaa!


 :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *MY PHOTOS ARE BETTER !!! NAaaaNAaa NAAaaa NAaa NAaaaaa!
> 
> 
> *


Two of the better photos are gone now !  :LOL:   :No No:

----------


## Canes4Ever

another....

----------


## Canes4Ever

and another......

----------


## Canes4Ever

and yet another......

----------


## PTbyJason

hey canes do you still have the pics from the arnold classic? One of my friends was in the pic, by herself and I haven't seen her in a while. She has dark hair and she was standing alone. Can you repost it?

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *hey canes do you still have the pics from the arnold classic? One of my friends was in the pic, by herself and I haven't seen her in a while. She has dark hair and she was standing alone. Can you repost it?*


Sure 'nuff Jason, I will post them a few everyday and I'll put her up. No problem amigo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

here are some Jason....

----------


## Canes4Ever

another.......

----------


## Canes4Ever

yet another....

----------


## Canes4Ever

even again a new one...

----------


## Deadend

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *MY PHOTOS ARE BETTER !!! NAaaaNAaa NAAaaa NAaa NAaaaaa!
> 
> 
> *


Got to go with Nate on this one Canes. he's got you beat.

----------


## PTbyJason

Canes, she was one of the girls working the booths. She works for Dymatize actually. Brunette. Thanks Canes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *
> 
> Got to go with Nate on this one Canes. he's got you beat.*


Ahhhh, but his best pix were taken down.....besides, I haven't shown the best stuff yet....you never open the match with your best stuff  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

yet another....

----------


## Canes4Ever

and again......

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *Canes, she was one of the girls working the booths. She works for Dymatize actually. Brunette. Thanks Canes *


Okay will get her pic up today if I can find it again.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

here's one for Pete235....

----------


## Canes4Ever

here's another one for Pete235...

----------


## Canes4Ever

Jason, I have been looking and have yet to fine the gal you wanted a pic of. Would you have her name and maybe I could find it that way?

----------


## Deadend

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Ahhhh, but his best pix were taken down.....besides, I haven't shown the best stuff yet....you never open the match with your best stuff *


Ahhhh, strategic aren't we Canes? Nice. :Devil Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *
> 
> Ahhhh, strategic aren't we Canes? Nice.*


Of course......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deadend

I'm beginning to think you may be bisexual Canes :Clapping Hands:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *I'm beginning to think you may be bisexual Canes*


NOOOOOOOOOOO WAY !!!!  :No No:   :No No: 

but I have an eye for pretty things  :Big Grin:  and here are 4 of them.

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about another ?

----------


## lethalppl

dam i would give her my pillow and sleep without (actually i do not think there be any sleeping)



> _Originally posted by $uperman_ 
> * 
> 
> hell yeah.. thats my pic too. she is soooo hot , id definitly share my pillow with her*

----------


## eradikate

YOU'RE THE FU(KING MAN NATE!!!!!!!

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Jason, I have been looking and have yet to fine the gal you wanted a pic of. Would you have her name and maybe I could find it that way?*


Kym (Kymberly) Harrison

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *
> 
> Kym (Kymberly) Harrison*


you ask and you shall recieve  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nate_Dog

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Of course...... *


MMMMMMMmmmm that better......

Now we are talking... that blond girl a few pics back.... :EEK!:  x100

----------


## Nate_Dog

1 pic back and 3 pics back.....  :EEK!:  The 3 pics back I am in love!

MAnnn I love ( o ) ( o ) !!!!

Definetly a tit man!

This is turning out to be a good thread......

Keep em coming!

----------


## Canes4Ever

okay here are some more.....

----------


## Canes4Ever

and another......

----------


## Canes4Ever

and another....

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about one more for tonight.....

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> you ask and you shall recieve *


Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *
> 
> Thank you *


You're very welcome young man  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Trianon

I am amazed how good Valentina (#53) developed in the USA, I saw her in Kiev in early nineties, she was pretty ordinary. Good American food and lots of juice will do wonders :Smilie:

----------


## Canes4Ever

Trianon just for you bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

and my last of the great Valentina....

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about some other beauties?

----------


## Canes4Ever

and another....

----------


## Canes4Ever

and one last one for the night.....

----------


## Canes4Ever

Good morning boyz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

and another....

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Hum is it against the rules to post pics wich contains nudity??

----------


## Canes4Ever

You want some milk?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

only in your dreams fellas......

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by johan_ 
> *Hum is it against the rules to post pics wich contains nudity??*


tasteful nudity is allowed......no penises or boobs allowed.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Boyz come and get it....

----------


## Canes4Ever

Will you buy my cookies please ?

----------


## Canes4Ever

I need some help, will one of you boyz be kind enough to help a young lady out?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Maby not fitness but still a real fine pice of ass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

More from the same  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

more

----------


## Kärnfysikern

The last pic I am "allowed" to post of her before it gets to nude  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Another hot ass, looks like some work behind it

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I think this pic has been posted before but its worth posting again.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Another good pic

----------


## Kärnfysikern

more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Final one for now

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 1

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 2

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 3

----------


## lethalppl

all i can say is yum yum yum. I take one of each. Or just one period.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *all i can say is yum yum yum. I take one of each. Or just one period.*


Okay lethal, just a few for you .....no peeking you other fellas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

lethal here is another for ya....

----------


## Canes4Ever

3rd ones a charm lethal......

----------


## V-TACH

nate_dog,

what is post #2's name?

----------


## lethalppl

cane u are right that third one is the charm. Man im in heaven. One day thats all i can say for now. I got to start showing up to these invents if women look like that.

----------


## lethalppl

hey vtech that for me hehe. Hands off jk i m a brother who shares his wealth lol hehe i wish i had some wealth to share.

 :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Canes4Ever

one for V-Tach

----------


## Canes4Ever

how about another one for lethal....

----------


## lethalppl

hey cana im going to be visiting Fl in first week of may. I be in palm beach area i beleive, for a Bachlor party hehe. So what do u recommend going too. Which bars, etc... if this wrong place pm the answer thx for help.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *hey cana im going to be visiting Fl in first week of may. I be in palm beach area i beleive, for a Bachlor party hehe. So what do u recommend going too. Which bars, etc... if this wrong place pm the answer thx for help.*


Lethal I live in the Miami area, which is about 90 miles south of West Palm Beach, so I'm not too familiar with the local hangouts up there. When you do come down, make sure to try and hook up with a babe that looks like this....

----------


## lethalppl

That is my plan dude. HEHE Maybe i have some picture when i come back to put on this thread hehehe. So at least i hope.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *That is my plan dude. HEHE Maybe i have some picture when i come back to put on this thread hehehe. So at least i hope.*


Okay counting on those pix dude, wanna see what you get to hook up with.

In the mean time feast your eyes on these lucious beauties....

----------


## Canes4Ever

another one for lethal.....

----------


## Canes4Ever

one more for good measure Lethal.....

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Nate_Dog

I wouldn't fuck her with Doofys dick....

I still say my pics are the most consistently hot.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *I wouldn't fuck her with Doofys dick....
> 
> I still say my pics are the most consistently hot.*


Nate, its not a contest bro, it's just a chance to post some pretty galz....

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 55

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

gal with some nice biceps

----------


## Canes4Ever

Miss Sexy pants

----------


## lethalppl

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *I wouldn't fuck her with Doofys dick....
> 
> I still say my pics are the most consistently hot.*


DUde i would fuck her with my dick. She not the best but she not at all ugly. She has very nice body pretty good face.

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 1

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 2

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 4

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 5

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 6

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 7

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/9/02 # 8

----------


## lextheflex

Yout

----------


## Canes4Ever

Thanks Lex....here's another...

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 2

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 3

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 4

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 5

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 6

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 7

----------


## Canes4Ever

# 8

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

b

----------


## Canes4Ever

c

----------


## Commander_Bash

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT LADY WITH THE TIGHT ORANGE DRESS THAT NATE DOG POSTED IS SUPER FREAKIN HOT Bwowowowow what i would do to her........Who thinks Valentina is the hottest Bodybuilder i surely do theres another one too who is pretty hot i forgot her name i think its Yaxeni or something
Peace
Bash

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

b

----------


## Canes4Ever

c

----------


## Canes4Ever

d

----------


## Canes4Ever

e

----------


## Canes4Ever

f

----------


## Canes4Ever

g

----------


## Canes4Ever

h

----------


## Canes4Ever

i

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

b

----------


## Canes4Ever

c

----------


## Canes4Ever

d

----------


## Canes4Ever

e

----------


## Canes4Ever

a

----------


## Canes4Ever

b

----------


## Canes4Ever

c

----------


## Canes4Ever

d

----------


## Canes4Ever

e

----------


## Canes4Ever

f

----------


## Canes4Ever

g

----------


## Canes4Ever

h

----------


## Canes4Ever

i

----------


## Canes4Ever

j

----------


## Canes4Ever

k

----------


## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## Canes4Ever

7

----------


## Canes4Ever

8

----------


## Canes4Ever

9

----------


## Canes4Ever

10

----------


## HitMan69

I must say, Pic's 7, 9, 25 are my type of dream women! God, Maybe some day ( I hope ) !!  :Cry:

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Redneck

This post makes me really glad that I'm not married yet :Smilie:

----------


## palme

Canes and Redneck
post #51 second from right
Thats someone id like to marry!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *Canes and Redneck
> post #51 second from right
> Thats someone id like to marry!*


She sure is pretty Palme, good choice.

----------


## elite01

> _Originally posted by Trianon_ 
> *time to do forearm workout*


--------

LMAO!  :LOL:

----------


## BiosThornton

I have to say. This is one of the best threads I have seen on this board.

 :Wink:

----------


## big daddy k de

i love it this is the best thread i have seen

----------


## ADAWG

bump

----------


## big daddy k de

Lisa Bickels 

we need some pics of her she is the hottest bodybuilding chick i have ever seen

----------

